# Atheists different from non-believing Christians?



## Artfuldodger (Jan 26, 2012)

Do Atheists think Christians give them a harder time than they give non-believing Christians? I'm talking about all the people in the US that would choose Christian on a census but don't practice the faith. Do ya'll get a harder time from Christians than they give Muslims also? They did a poll and people said they would vote for a Muslim president before an Atheist which doesn't make any since to me. Jesus said your either with me or against me. I could see a boss hiring a man who doesn't go to church over an Atheist.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 26, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Do Atheists think Christians give them a harder time than they give non-believing Christians? I'm talking about all the people in the US that would choose Christian on a census but don't practice the faith. Do ya'll get a harder time from Christians than they give Muslims also? They did a poll and people said they would vote for a Muslim president before an Atheist which doesn't make any since to me. Jesus said your either with me or against me. I could see a boss hiring a man who doesn't go to church over an Atheist.



I know a lot of Christians who hate Muslims more than they hate Atheists, which is kind of funny...and sad.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 27, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> I know a lot of Christians who hate Muslims more than they hate Atheists, which is kind of funny...and sad.



A Christian is told to hate no one.


----------



## Four (Jan 27, 2012)

In a recent survey I saw, Atheists here hated in america on the same level as pedophiles. 

I think atheism is far more threatening than a non practicing christian or a Muslim. At least they're relatable.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 27, 2012)

Four said:


> In a recent survey I saw, Atheists here hated in america on the same level as pedophiles.
> 
> I think atheism is far more threatening than a non practicing christian or a Muslim. At least they're relatable.



Aren't most pedophiles atheists?   LOL


----------



## Four (Jan 27, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Aren't most pedophiles atheists?   LOL



really . . do we want to bring up correlation between religion and pedophilia?...


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 27, 2012)

Four said:


> really . . do we want to bring up correlation between religion and pedophilia?...



was just joking there, Four....but I know what you mean.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 27, 2012)

Non-believing Christian?

Do you mean like having faked credentials, but attending the trade show or convention?

I knew a guy who had a Harley t-shirt, but had never owned or ridden a Harley.

As for voting for a Muslim or an atheist, given no other choice, I'd consider the character of the individual and their position on upholding the Constitution.... all of it!

Note:  I didn't say that I liked the limited choice of candidates.


----------



## applejuice (Jan 27, 2012)

Four said:


> really . . do we want to bring up correlation between religion and pedophilia?...




oh boy


----------



## Four (Jan 27, 2012)

gtparts said:


> Non-believing Christian?
> 
> Do you mean like having faked credentials, but attending the trade show or convention?



I assumed he means any identifying christian that doesnt practice and or isnt saved.

Also would include closet atheists.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 27, 2012)

I know people who are ok with Muslims, Hindus, etc. but despise homosexuals . They are ok with gamblers(lottery) though.


----------



## applejuice (Jan 27, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I know people who are ok with Muslims, Hindus, etc. but despise homosexuals . They are ok with gamblers(lottery) though.



Its a tangled web we weave to ensure salvation.


----------

